

How do you get more undergrads into startups? - ajaimk

How do you get more college undergrads to consider startups as a career option?
======
theAgox
The biggest part of the problem is that startups aren't ONE company. There's
no centralized Startup Hiring authority and there's no centralized Startup
Database. Undergrads have to find them to work at them, and that's a pain in
the butt.

Second problem is that startups can't waste a lot of time training kids right
out of school. They need talented, seasoned, battle hardened developers right
out of the gate, because there are going to be a lot of late nights ahead.
There's nothing wrong with letting the kids cut their teeth somewhere big and
stable right out of school.

...says the undergraduate who works for a startup.

